

Six Years In. A Few Thoughts on Foursquare - uptown
https://medium.com/@dens/six-years-in-a-few-thoughts-on-foursquare-1ec31cbbe51c

======
fsk
My sister used to be a FourSquare addict.

They took away mayors and badges, all the fun stuff.

Now she doesn't use it.

